# NGD...OBG Les Paul LPR-59



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK...man, i don't buy guitars very often but this one blew my mind when i got it this morning. It's a 1997 Orville by Gibson, wich is NOT the same as a regular Orville. This one is a 59 reissue and she is just crazy. JAPAN made with USA electronics. Classic 57 Pups. Just an amazing tone, nitro finish, it's called Ice Tea sunburst i think. it's slightly more "tea" then the picts wich makes it look a bit more redish. it's in a Gibson Custom Shop Case. it's VERY close to 10 pouds, so this ain't no chambered LP. a few dings here and there..but who cares..

What can i say...it's a Killer LP..


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

There's some Les Paul around here!
Looks great!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

good LP find, duder! My buddy has a MIJ Orville with what we suspect are the classic 57's as well, maybe it's something like this but a plain top.

Clips?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You can always include me in your will.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

reason i got the OBG is that i always wanted to get a Gibson R9..but was scared of forking the 4K$ without knowing it i would like the neck and feel, wich is totaly different then say my Gibson Stanard, but MAN do i love it. the OBG is 100% identical in it's specs..so might unload a lot of stuff to get a R9 ....


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice score, Alain! She's a beauty!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Very nice, but never figured you as an LP type player.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

al3d said:


> OK...man, i don't buy guitars very often but this one blew my mind when i got it this morning. It's a 1997 Orville by Gibson, wich is NOT the same as a regular Orville. This one is a 59 reissue and she is just crazy. JAPAN made with USA electronics. Classic 57 Pups. Just an amazing tone, nitro finish, it's called Ice Tea sunburst i think. it's slightly more "tea" then the picts wich makes it look a bit more redish. it's in a Gibson Custom Shop Case. it's VERY close to 10 pouds, so this ain't no chambered LP. a few dings here and there..but who cares..
> 
> What can i say...it's a Killer LP..


Very nice Al3d. Glad to see you got what you were looking for.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Very nice, but never figured you as an LP type player.


me?...very much so actually..LOL..always had one in the bunch...


----------



## adda (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice looking LP


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

Very nice one. I coild play with this one when you buy your R9:rockon2:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

fatherjacques said:


> Very nice one. I coild play with this one when you buy your R9:rockon2:


will also have a Gibson Standard with AAA Top for sale, 60's neck..


----------



## gibatack (Feb 2, 2011)

*dude ,its awsome!!*



al3d said:


> OK...man, i don't buy guitars very often but this one blew my mind when i got it this morning. It's a 1997 Orville by Gibson, wich is NOT the same as a regular Orville. This one is a 59 reissue and she is just crazy. JAPAN made with USA electronics. Classic 57 Pups. Just an amazing tone, nitro finish, it's called Ice Tea sunburst i think. it's slightly more "tea" then the picts wich makes it look a bit more redish. it's in a Gibson Custom Shop Case. it's VERY close to 10 pouds, so this ain't no chambered LP. a few dings here and there..but who cares..
> 
> What can i say...it's a Killer LP..


dude, i love your guitar, I just revieved my 1989 orville by gibson g series tobacco burst les paul solid top and wow is it awsome..9lbs 14ozs .It has been rerigged with dimarzio dp130 -36th anniverasry PAFs and coil splitters on bridge and neck...I have a question for you....you said yours was a 97..from what Ive read they stopped producing 0bg's in 95.Are you sure your reading the serial # right..if you read up on obg"s you see will that... but your headstock does say by gibson...in 97 they were supposed to only be producing orvilles from 95-98 gibson had pulled out and it just became orville..


----------



## gibatack (Feb 2, 2011)

oh and obgs were produced from 1988-95....88-93 terada factory G ,J and K series.... from late 92 to 95 fujigen factory g series and no letter series ...95-98 orvilles fujigen factory no letter series...


----------



## vortexx (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a 59 ri ObG and the tech at the 12th fret was really impressed with it saying he found it just as good as the Gibson custom shop guitars. Mine weighs about 8 pounds and was made by Fujijen


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Just so you guys know, don't expect any responses from al3d as he hasn't been involved in this forum for quite some time now. It is a long story.

Cheers

Dave


----------

